
How a Failed App Became a Business - da5e
http://www.thebigmoney.com/features/little-guy-economy/2010/07/08/how-failed-app-became-business?obref=obnetwork
======
khingebjerg
I thought I read this before...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1505659>

